# Washable Flat or Eggshell Paint?



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

I was going to paint the interoir of my house with eggshell enamel since I have two young kids, but I was just told today that there is new washable flat latex paint that is just as washable as eggshell. Any opinions?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Depends on which one you mean

Zinsser has it's Perma-White that's very washable, and it's "eggshell" is pretty flat
There's a Sherwin Williams washable flat that's not bad either
The eggshell is more washable though


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 1, 2006)

Porter Paint makes a truely washable flat and a scrubbable eggshell. It is their Silken Touch line of paint. A typical eggshell will always be more washable than anyones flat, like Slick said.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the quick replies - I am looking at Benjamin Moore Regal (I believe Matte finish is the washable flat).


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 1, 2006)

You can't go wrong with Ben Moore. Good luck.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Didn't BM discontinue the Regal line?


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

Ben moore has a line called Alti Mat which is very close to flat and is very washable.


----------

